# fluxbox remember patch

## Atreillou

hello,

en regardant un peu l'arborescence de portage, je vois le patch remember dispo pour fluxbox (dans le sous répertoire files de fluxbox)

est il installé par défaut ?

----------

## kasper

j'ai l'ebuild 0.1.12-r2 installé et il y est

la derniere stable a ce moment (0.1.13-r3) ne l'a pas

la fluxbox-0.1.13-r4 l'a

```
nospheratu fluxbox # grep remember *

fluxbox-0.1.12-r2.ebuild:       http://fluxbox.org/download/patches/unofficial-fluxbox-0.1.12-remember-patch.bz2"

fluxbox-0.1.12-r2.ebuild:       bzcat ${DISTDIR}/unofficial-fluxbox-0.1.12-remember-patch.bz2 | patch -p1 || die

fluxbox-0.1.13-r2.ebuild:       patch -p1 < ${FILESDIR}/${P}-remember.patch

fluxbox-0.1.13-r4.ebuild:       # Enable remember/startup patch

fluxbox-0.1.13-r4.ebuild:       epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}-remember.patch

```

----------

## Atreillou

ok  je te remercie    

je vais donc installer la derniere  (je me suis arrété a la rc3)  et je vais lire les docs..

thx

----------

## dioxmat

le remember patch est considere comme non stable, donc il nest pas dans la -r3 (qui est sense etre stable :)

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

La version r4 marche numero 1.   La remember patch me cause pas de problem sauf que j'utilise pas avec XMMS.  Il semble que la remember patch avec XMMS cause des bugs. 

J'ai toujours le probleme avec AA fonts mais c'est pas encore règler malheuresement.

Regarde ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23277&start=50

----------

